# Calsonic R32



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Has Anyone got any information or pictures regarding the Calsonic R32 ?

I saw a video of it on youtube & it blew me away, what a car !

I did hit the "search button" but couldn't really find much.


Cheers.


Baz


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I have tons of info on Calsonic and other Group A R32s in japanese books. What do you want to know?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

The most iconic racing GTR ever made! :bowdown1: Seeing and hearing it at the 2009 Nismo Festival at Fuji Speedway was truly amazing, the Gr.A R32's makes a very special sound unlike anything else. 

A couple of pics from the pits...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

:thumbsup:


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Reinik are in behind the engine builds. 
Have a good friend over here which helped design a lot of there parts in the early days of business.

Some past photos. She's a beaut at every angle. Reckon some of you would go for the manual window option 



















And the Taisan E/G room photo. Calsonic is identical save for blue engine bay.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Great pics of an awesome car.:thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pics Adam!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The last time I saw the Calsonic 32 was at the 2007 Nismo festival with some of its stable mates:











Here it is visiting its big brother:











And its interior:











And here are some of the star cast of that day:










Here is a link to the video I shot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Cye0GG4TI


Bragging time now,.....:shy: 




But my fondest memory was overtaking it at very high speed on the Fuji track looking through this window: :smokin::smokin:











Please note TWO seats: 











And here is my ride for that very very memorable day, 2003 Motul R34 GT500:










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nywAGGZrNHE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptgX4qiy2MM&feature=related

Memories I will remember to my dying day!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucky, lucky bugger


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Boosted said:


> Lucky, lucky bugger


You know that !!!!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Did any GTROC member get passenger rides, or just you?



If it's any, then that is reason enough to join the GTROC. Those cars are ****ing legends


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Boosted said:


> Did any GTROC member get passenger rides, or just you?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's any, then that is reason enough to join the GTROC. Those cars are ****ing legends




Myself and JasonO were guests of Nissan who arrange the ride, it was 3 hot laps and the guy was really pushing on!! It was amazing how much it moved around!!!!

Here is the thread at the time:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/87521-gtroc-visits-nismo-festival-2007-a.html


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Visiting the Nismo festival in 2009 and admiring all those iconic cars was just unreal!!:bowdown1:
Something i will never ever forget.


Terje.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Great pics,thanks.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Scott said:


> Myself and JasonO were guests of Nissan who arrange the ride, it was 3 hot laps and the guy was really pushing on!! It was amazing how much it moved around!!!!
> 
> Here is the thread at the time:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/87521-gtroc-visits-nismo-festival-2007-a.html





That's definately near the very top of the '100 Things To Do Before I Die' list. Great cars and lovely pics.


----------



## thescotsman (Sep 15, 2008)

Who were calsonic anyway just out of curiosity? Google says they make car parts, did they supply parts to Nissan or how did the famous blue calsonic 32 come about?


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

The most comon part they make would probably be catalitic converters for several car manufacturers


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread is just awesome :clap:

Love the old Group A 32's :flame:

Could anyone add some pics of the HKS Group A car


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone know where to buy group a side mirrors? 
looks like Ganador but smaller?

(I think i have a calsonic intercooler on my car, seems they have benn selling random parts)


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

lofa said:


> Anyone know where to buy group a side mirrors?
> looks like Ganador but smaller?


Here you go 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143122-group-mirrors-r32-gt-r.html


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the car and especially the engine bay, very simplistic and to the point.

Legendary cars I'd love to see in person one day...


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143122-group-mirrors-r32-gt-r.html


Thanks, now i now what i want for christmas


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

The response this thread is getting is great !

Lightspeed, as I said I saw this car in a youtube video and I would just like to know as much about the car as possible eg is it still an rb26 to keep in with regulations ? how much power it produces, etc....

I also noticed the side exit exhaust which got me thinking as I've got an old 75mm decat s/s system sitting in my garage & a friend how has access to a mandrel, but this will probably be too loud (even louder than the 100mm HKS race system I'm running now).

Anyway thanks for the great response guys, keep em' coming !



Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's some footage of the car in action, and some in-car footage :thumbsup:


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Any idea what make the gear knob is ? It's exactly what I've been after !

Baz


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the gearknob is a Nismo item.

I have a similar one on mine in black metal and it says Nismo on it.

Cheers,


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi MarkM3,

It sounds like you have the same one as I have, although mine's in chrome not black, although I might see if I can get it plated black or titanium colour as I don't really like it as it is.

I think the one in the Calsonic R32 is a bit bigger as well ?


Baz.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just for Leo !

(sorry I couldn't make it bigger mate)



Baz


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

HKS Gr.A GT-R at Fuji Speedway :


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys :clap: :clap: :clap:

I love the HKS Group A 32 :flame:


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

24h of francorchamp 1991

3 skylines engaged, 3 first place, records of speed break.

got pictures, but not 15 messages


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

kannibal said:


> 24h of francorchamp 1991
> 
> 3 skylines engaged, 3 first place, records of speed break.
> 
> got pictures, but not 15 messages


C'mon, 7 more post, hurry up


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

Austrian GTR said:


> C'mon, 7 more post, hurry up



I can go on project section ans post 

'whouaa fantastic car' message in every topic 

ps: still 6


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

You wouldn't be the first one to do this 

Check recent post in that section and you'll see what I mean...


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

A quick braindump of what I can remember without picking through the Lightspeed library.......

The R32 GT-R was designed by Nissan to dominate Group A racing which it did superbly, winning every race in the Japanese group A touring car series it entered up until rule changes effectively finished Group A Touring cars.

Nissan had been struggling in Japanese Touring Cars with the R31 against stiff competition from the Sierra RS500’s and BMW M3’s. In1990 Nismo version was used to homologate aerodynamic revisions and larger turbo chargers in much the same way that the RS500 evolved the Sierra Cosworth.

Engines for Group A were developed by Reinik (Racing Engineering Incorporated Nissan Kohki) within the framework allowed by the Group A rules. Modifications were uprated oil pump (same design as Reinik/Reimax and early HKS one), extended baffled sump (made from 2 stock sumps), uprated camshafts, cooling channel pistons, uprated oil squirters, blueprinted rods and crank, ported head and exhaust manifold (within homologation profiles), 550cc injectors, Reinik fuel rail, stock intake manifold and intercooler, uprated water pump (different impeller to N1 and with 4 lightening holes drilled in pulley mounting flange), Nismo version turbos (T04B 0.42A/R housing, T3 62 trim compressor, CD79 15 degree cut back turbine wheel in 0.64 A/R housing, 360 degree thrust), Reinik alloy power steering bracket, Reinik cam pulleys, Reinik water pump and alternator pulleys, Reinik flywheel, Reinik crank damper, large alloy radiator, enormous oil cooler and Reinik turbo outlet pipes (HKS ones are similar). Clutch was a small diameter AP Racing (or possibly Tilton) unit. Twin side exit exhaust – one per turbo. Power between 550 and 600 hp depending on circuit and cam choice.


Several different gearboxes were homologated, dogleg 5 speeds through to 6 speed (possibly sequential?). Transfer box had less plates than stock and magnesium casings. Possibly had larger shaft diameters. Oil coolers on box, transfer and both diffs.

Fuel was from an enormous bag tank fuel cell in the boot with a large array of fuel pumps to scavenge every corner.

Plumbing was mainly ICORE (now BMRS) lightweight hoses.

Airjack system fitted for quick wheelchange.

Shell seam welded with multipoint weld in cage that picked up on all the rear subframe mount studs in the rear floor area. Was also tied through to the front turrets where the upper arm bracket bolts on.

Recaro Profi SP-A Carbon Kevlar seat. Nismo 330F Suede steering wheel or for the Calsonic cars, Impul 913 Special (custom Momo model 78). Sabelt 6 point harness. Dashboard lightened by with big holes in the plastic shell under the stock covering. Stock door cards as per Group A regs but manual window winders. Possibly ran thinner glass as Nismo used to list this for the side windows. Lifeline extinguisher. Dashboard used Group A specific gauges. The Rev counter had a dark blue face with the GT-R logo printed on (looks like it may have been made by Stack but no confirmation on this). ATTESSA adjustable on a rotary dash knob. Tilton brake bias adjuster for pedal box fitted on dash.

Suspension arms were all custom fabricated with magnesium uprights. The front swan neck link was fabricated from 3 steel tubes with plated reinforcements. Upper suspension arm was an N shape wishbone the picked up on the outside faces of the stock bracket. Dampers were KYB or Koni with sphericals top and bottom. The upper damper mounts were large alloy billet machinings to accept the vertical eye fittings on the race shocks. Anti roll bars were very large diameter compared to stock with blade type ends and cable operated adjusters next to the driver on the gear tunnel. I think they ran both with and without HICAS as I have seen pictures of rear racks with and without hydraulic lines attached. Wheels were 18x10J centrelocks running Bridgestone slicks or wets. Driveshafts were all uprated units with (GKN motorsport CV?) joints. Propshaft was either stock type or (ACPT?) Carbon.

Brakes AP or Alcon* 6 pots up front with disc sizes from 355 up to 380mm. 4 pot rears. A enormous array of brake cooling ducts were homologated and even carbon discs. Bias pedal box with AP cylinders.

Externally – Nismo version aero package plus small wing mirrors.

That pretty much sums up all I can remember. Basically if it could be swapped within the rules for an improved part, it was.

I so wish I had bought the ex BP Trampio car that Bee-R had for sale a few years back. At 8 million yen it was a bargain!


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Calsonic R32 GTR Group A*

Cheers lightspeed for all the information, much appreciated.

You don't know by any chance what brand of gear knob it has fitted do you ?

It looks like a Nismo item but looks a bit bigger & made out of polyurathane.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Custom polyurethane AFAIK.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:

Thanks for the great input lightspeed :clap:

Where do you get all the information from???

Is there a specific book about the Group A 32's???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Cheers lightspeed.

O.k. so I'll have to make my own then............

Anyone got a lathe ???? 



Baz


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

If you do i'll take one too please!!!
)
bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

lightspeed said:


> A quick braindump of what I can remember without picking through the Lightspeed library.......
> 
> The R32 GT-R was designed by Nissan to dominate Group A racing which it did superbly, winning every race in the Japanese group A touring car series it entered up until rule changes effectively finished Group A Touring cars.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Al, love reading about this stuff, its what inspires me to make my R32 better and better!!! :clap:
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> I so wish I had bought the ex BP Trampio car that Bee-R had for sale a few years back. At 8 million yen it was a bargain!












This one? Tom christensen, Mr Le Mans drove this in 92 and finished second overall.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Awesome stuff Al, love reading about this stuff, its what inspires me to make my R32 better and better!!! :clap:
> :thumbsup:
> bob


I second that, I would love to have Group A spec engine. Tracks day would never be the same again.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree.
All this banter about which is better R32,R33,R34.
No contest.
The R32 Group A is so awe inspiring.
The pure essence of the beast.
It kicked the other global manufacturers up the arse to catch up.:bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/139636-fuji-speedway-gt-r-meet-neweraimports-pictures.html

also featured in above link


----------

